# Original Color Of Atlas Lathe



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 17, 2016)

I have an Atlas 10" (TH48) and am asking if anyone might know the original factory paint color for this machine. I have seen different colors and am curious.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 18, 2016)

Gray


----------



## dlane (Mar 18, 2016)

Original may be a little different but I used Ace hardware brand machine gray rattle can paint for some touch up , not quite identical but pretty close it darkens a little when dry.


----------



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 18, 2016)

Since I will have to remove the spindle and such to replace the belt and take the reverser box off to correct a problem I thought I should just refurbish the machine and restore it to its original glory. I would like to know it's true factory color. If anyone has that information please help me out.


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 19, 2016)

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColorsAtlasPressCo.ashx

The link should take you to a color chart for the shop to mix a batch up for you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks great reply just the kind of info I was looking for.


----------

